# What to expect after traveling?



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

So Smee and I just moved to the house I'll be living in while I take my classes this year. The drive was about 4 hours, and he seemed to handle it pretty well. I stopped and checked on him a few times, and each time he was sleeping in the same place he started when we left. When we arrived I set him up in my room and let him have alone time for the evening to get used to everything. Last night I took him out and he seemed to be alright. He is drinking normally, but his appetite is less than normal. Also when I came into my room to go to bed last night he was hiding in a corner behind his wheel, but seemed to be alert. 

Call me a paranoid mommy, but I'm having trouble figuring out if he's just stressed from the change of environment or if he is getting sick. If it is stress, is there anything I can do for him? How long could it take for him to get used to everything?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

It differs for every hedgie. 

I know Satin won't eat her kibbles for the first night she's anywhere else, but then is fine... like nothing happened. Tex is a little more erratic, so it's hard to tell if he's actually responding to a change in environment or just being Tex.

From their perspective, it was all bumpy (car moving), things smelled different, and they were in a smaller home for a few hours. Then, when they got back into their regular home, everything smelled differently, the water tasted differently, the sounds are different... good gosh! What has happened?! It can be pretty stressful even if they have all the same "stuff" and the same "mommy" or "daddy" taking care of them.

What's his heating/cooling set-up look like. If he's in a cooler spot than he had been at home, that also could explain his behavior. 

For now, do whatever you can to keep your little one's routine/schedule the same as it was back at home. Monitor his food & water intake. And his wheeling. Aside from the heating issue that *could* be going on, I'm thinking either he'll come around soon, or you can step up your care.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I've just moved back to my apartment where I go to school, and have noticed a marked difference in Winston, but I can't be sure if it's stress from the move, or because of the sudden loss of air conditioning. It is obscenely hot here today (and yesterday and the day before) and Winston's cage, which is usually 75, hasn't gotten below 79, even with my trying several cooling methods. 
He's been sleeping in his tube instead of his house (I suspect it's cooler in there), has been rather squirmy when I've gotten him out for bonding, and has had a distinct greenish tinge to his poop. I'm hoping that, once the temperature drops (which is supposed to happen tonight) he'll start to feel his regular self again.


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

i've got some experience of the loss of appetite, but no experience of the staying in the corner and being alert.
i went on a trip for 5 days and asked my friend to keep her for the 5 days. when she came back i saw that she didnt eat all her food. usually when she eats at 7 she leaves leftovers for the night, but when i got her it was day.

turns out that hedgies have little appetite when they move to different environments. when she came back to my house her appetite came back. maybe if you stay there longer she might get used to the environment and her appetite may come back.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is my experience with Kashi.
We just moved on Sept. 1st so yeah 

The first few days, it was not only stressful with all the loud noises, etc, but it was also ridiculously hot, so I don't know what contributed, but yeah.
He went from 25-30 kibbles a night, to 12-15 kibbles a night. Plus he had green poop.
After around a week, his food intake has gone back to normal. In fact, I actually think he is starting to eat more, because he licked his bowl clean last night. I'm adding another 5 kibbles to his bowl from now on.
He also wheeled regularly and drank regularly. He was completely docile and his usual self other than that


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like what I've experienced with Smee  He has finally settled in pretty well, I think, and seems to have an increasing appetite every day! :lol: Such a little piggie. I'm glad he managed to adjust eventually. He probably enjoys the quiet while we're all away at school for the day! I just hope he doesn't get too stressed when I'll have to bring him home for winter break. :?


----------

